# Pocket carry revolver



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Did a search and nothing. What would you recommend for pocket carry revolver? I was thinking of a KelTec semi, but they seem to have a lot of problems. Any ideas? Not the pink charter arms,lol.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

My Keltec 3AT works great. Its a great pocket gun.

If you want a revolver, go with a hammerless J frame.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sw638*

bps3040: SW638. It will pocket ride well. You maintain the best of 2 worlds ; single shot or double action. Accuracy is there if you practice.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I personally carry the Keltec P32 and have never had any problems with over 400 rounds through it. Also I feel 8 shots is bettter than 5. However, is you insist on a revolver, the S&W J frame is one of the best, smoothest action. Also a good option is the Ruger Sp101 Built like a tank (I own one) but a little heavy. and a Taurus 85 UL but be careful it seems like Taurus is a hit or miss, I used to have one but traded it for the Ruger. If you are looking for Ultralights, shoot one first-the recoil can be a bit painful.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

amazing how people don't answer someone's question
for a revolver 
hamerless j frame from S&w 
case closed
IMHO


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

For a ture pocket revolver get a S&W m-40 or something in that line. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Why pocket carry?

I have at times stuck my S&W M442 in my hip pocket for a quick outing. But, I've never felt my gun was as accessable in my pocket as in a good holster. In my Jeep, I'm sitting on it if in my hip pocket, and in my front pocket, seated, its dang nigh impossible to get out in a hurry.

Skeeter Skelton once advocated carrying a Chiefs Special muzzle up in the inside breast pocket, drawing with the left hand gripping the muzzle and switching to the right hand as the gun cleared the coat. I've never tried that, and many of my jackets have the pocket on the wrong side for me, the pocket being located the left side of my chest.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> My Keltec 3AT works great. Its a great pocket gun.
> 
> If you want a revolver, go with a hammerless J frame.


Ditto on both.


----------



## mic214 (Aug 1, 2007)

I carry a S&W 340PD everyday.......it is a great pocket carry gun. I use either a Galco or a Don Hume pocket rig depending on the pants that I am wearing. It is loaded with 135 grain, Speer Gold Dot .38spl +P's:


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

For pocket carry I use a Taurus 85. It fits well and is easy to conceal.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> My Keltec 3AT works great. Its a great pocket gun.
> 
> If you want a revolver, go with a hammerless J frame.


What he said.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Bob Wright, I remember that-hadn't read that in over 20 years...are we getting old???

I carry a S&W M649 Bodyguard 2" SS .38 Spl...it has weight enough to be comfortable both in the balance and a lot of practice...yet light enough to carry all day without really noticing it...I carry it IWB beside my P90...I don't like airweights/tis because they hurt practicing...the Bodyguard design lets you shoot DAO-even from a pocket, yet, on the rare chance you need a carefully aimed long shot, you can cock it...the only caveat is to blow the lint out of the hammer channel daily....the Rem or Winch. FBI load-158gr LHP+P shoots well in it....


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> Why pocket carry?
> 
> I have at times stuck my S&W M442 in my hip pocket for a quick outing. But, I've never felt my gun was as accessable in my pocket as in a good holster. In my Jeep, I'm sitting on it if in my hip pocket, and in my front pocket, seated, its dang nigh impossible to get out in a hurry.
> 
> ...


I have no choice. I have to wear dress shorts in my business during summer.While I am in my truck, I am rigging a holster for for my XD40 in my center console. I got the idea from someone on this site. I am gorilla gluing velcro on the holster and mag holders they gave with the gun on the inside of my center console. So i should be set. When out of the truck, I want to pocket carry. I looking at the smart carry also.Thanks for the feedback. It is appreciated.


----------



## P35 (Jul 30, 2007)

S&W m 49 in Nemisis holster, speed strip in off side for pocket carry
Works for me
Regards
J


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

bps3040 said:


> I have no choice. I have to wear dress shorts in my business during summer.While I am in my truck, I am rigging a holster for for my XD40 in my center console. I got the idea from someone on this site. I am gorilla gluing velcro on the holster and mag holders they gave with the gun on the inside of my center console. So i should be set. When out of the truck, I want to pocket carry. I looking at the smart carry also.Thanks for the feedback. It is appreciated.


What type of business makes you wear shorts? Think I'd be out job hunting.

Bob Wright


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> What type of business makes you wear shorts? Think I'd be out job hunting.
> 
> Bob Wright


Lol, I am self employed in swimming pool business. So, I wear alot of hats.
VPO and salesmen being the main ones. I wear a lot of Docker type dress shorts. To hot in summer to wear anything else(Houston)


----------

